# Einsteigerfrage - Auswahl Rechteck aufziehen



## Holger-erf (16. März 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine vielleicht etwas seltsame Einsteigerfrage.
Um mir mal den Photoshop anzusehen habe ich mir die Demoversion von Adobe Photoshop CS4 für Apple heruntergeladen. Nach der Installation und der 30 Tage Aktivierung, habe ich ein Bild geöffnet und wollte dort mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug Rechteck ein Rechteck aufziehen. Komischerweise ist es aber so, dass das Rechteck immer nur in der oberen linken Ecke klebt. Wenn ich den Zeiger in die Mitte setzt und von dort ein Rechteck nach unten rechts ziehen will, erscheint nur links oben das Auswahlrechteck. 
Liegt das an der Demoversion oder handelt es such um einen Bedienungsfehler?

Über einen Rat würde ich mich freuen.
Ciao Holger


----------



## oskar55 (16. März 2010)

Hallo Holger ,
da ist sicher etwas in der Werkzeugeinstellung verstellt, probier mal das Auswahlwerkzeug
zurückzusetzen: mit der rechten Maustaste ( bei MAC?) auf das Auswahlviereck in der Menueleiste klicken
und "Werkzeug zurücksetzen"auswählen.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal oben ganz oben in der Optionsleiste statt "Normal" eventuell etwas anderes steht.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Holger-erf (17. März 2010)

Hallo oskar55, hallo Alexander, hallo Forum,
danke für eure Tipps. Leider hat beides nichts gebracht. Werkzeuge zurücksetzten brachte nichts und das Auswahlmenü steht auch auf Normal.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein Tip?
Ciao Holger


----------



## chmee (17. März 2010)

Photoshop resetten? [CTRL/STRG]+[SHIFT]+[ALT] beim Öffnen gedrückt halten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sturmrider (17. März 2010)

Das hörte sich wirklich nach der Option "Festes Seitenverh." an...
Ich dachte zwar auch an magnetische Hilfslinien, aber da geht das nicht... hmm, etwas anderes kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Selbst wenn du ausversehen eine zusätzliche Taste drückst, sollte nicht viel passieren... ganz zu schweigen vom Feststellen einer Taste... musst wohl PS resetten...

EDIT: Oh, da war jemand schneller


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2010)

Schau mal in deinen Voreinstellungen, ob OpenGL aktiviert ist.
Wenn ja (siehe Bild), dann mach es mal aus, starte Photoshop
neu und schau, ob es dann klappt.


Vielleicht kannst du netterweise noch kurz sagen, welche Grafik-
karte du nutzt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

